
OpenBSD code audit uncovers bugs, but no evidence of backdoor - bjonathan
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/12/openbsd-code-audit-uncovers-bugs-but-no-evidence-of-backdoor.ars
======
JoeCortopassi
If your the NSA, what's the easiest way to get people to move away from a
system that you can't easily break into?

Start rumors about secret backdoors. By the time the rumor is discredited, it
has picked up enough speed that when faced with facts, people will still have
their doubts.

~~~
getsat
I know a few people who run OpenBSD, but none of them use IPSEC.

Are there any figures about the number of people running OpenBSD in situations
where they're also using its ISPSEC capabilities?

This, to me, seems like it would be the equivalent of claiming there's a
backdoor in SELinux or grsecurity, neither of which seem to have particularly
widespread adoption among Linux sysadmins.

------
wipt
Beautiful. An operating with one of the lowest bugs-per-line count just got
better. Still behind FreeBSD, though ;D

(What's a little razzing between sibling projects?)

